# Electric chair plans



## MH110 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've seen some very detailed plans someplace for an electric chair. Does anyone recall seeing anything on the internet for prop. I'se search electric chairs but cant find good plans.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Was it this one?

http://www.deathlord.net/Electrocution/elec.htm

Or did you want one without a prop, like this one:

http://www.geocities.com/hillbilly_nurse/HALLOWEENechair.html

We did an electric chair last year so still had them in my bookmarks 

MsM


----------



## MH110 (Jul 19, 2005)

YES, Thats it. The Deathlord chair. Thanks MsM


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I though of making one with a box or empty spot on the bottom of the seat, where i will place a neck massager that can go crazy shaking the whole thing. With strobes and sound it should be pretty good. Kind of a photo op kinda thing


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I will put my electric chair, made with a wiper motor (total cost about $25.00), up against any one's that using air...well any one, but WBN.

I had more comments on my electrocution tunnel and chair than any prop I made. I also had at least 20 people to leave me their e-mail so I can send them the building plans, which takes 2 hours to make. that's 20 people that never made a hollween prop before in their life. So you could say that chair, added 20 more people, to this crazy world of prop building.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Interesting comments, I am considering this for the future. Some chairs are for a prop/dummy and others are for people to sit in. Which is yours for? I kind of like the thought of an interactive prop that they sit in if they want of course!


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

madmax said:


> I will put my electric chair, made with a wiper motor (total cost about $25.00), up against any one's that using air...well any one, but WBN.
> 
> I had more comments on my electrocution tunnel and chair than any prop I made. I also had at least 20 people to leave me their e-mail so I can send them the building plans, which takes 2 hours to make. that's 20 people that never made a hollween prop before in their life. So you could say that chair, added 20 more people, to this crazy world of prop building.



Link? 

I talked to the neighborhood parents during Halloween, and I'm thinking that a block party the weekend of Halloween in addition to the yard display and TOTs on Halloween itself may be in the cards. I talked to the kids next door about whether they thought having a coffin that they could get their photos taken in would be cool, and they were all over it! I'm planning on setting up a Bucky on a throne and the coffin in the garage (thanks to whoever is doing this already- it is a great idea!) An electric chair would fit right in, I think.


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

Let me know if you run across anyone who has built one that people can sit in. I saw a post on here before halloween where someone had vibrating motors from beds and someone suggested using one for an electric chair. I want one that shakes and vibrates not just a chair to sit in.

Hope the fog timer worked well, mine did. It was a blessing freeing me from pushing the button and stringing more wire......had enough already.


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

Yep, worked like a charm. I overfilled the constant fogger though, and thought it was broken. It finally cleared the breather tube and started working though (after I'd taken it apart to see what the problem was!)

I bought the WalMart Gemmy timer for the 400W, so had them both on timers and could actually TALK to people about the haunt instead of pushing buttons!


----------



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I know the feeling. I was stuck pushing the buttons for my other fogger and the Trash can trauma. I tried to get it hooked up to a motion dector as a trigger and it worked find during set up but on the final check out it just kept going off and draining the air tank.....so I quickly switched it back to the manual mode.....so between pushing buttons, the fog and the thunder I could not see, hear or talk to anyone.....Goal for 06 is to get the automation working and buy a few more Event Control Timers periodically over the next year. Then I want to get a black cloak and be the Haunt Master and guide people through....This way the will stop where needed and I can keep them from grabing/kicking/hitting the props.....now if this happens or not we'll have to wait and seee...


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

TCT and a grave jumper for the tomb is the top projects for me for 2006.

I'm still waiting on these electric chair plans. Madmax is SUCH a tease!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

torgen said:


> Link?
> 
> I talked to the neighborhood parents during Halloween, and I'm thinking that a block party the weekend of Halloween in addition to the yard display and TOTs on Halloween itself may be in the cards. I talked to the kids next door about whether they thought having a coffin that they could get their photos taken in would be cool, and they were all over it! I'm planning on setting up a Bucky on a throne and the coffin in the garage (thanks to whoever is doing this already- it is a great idea!) An electric chair would fit right in, I think.



I will be taking very detail pictures as soon as I get all of my haunt down...Which will more than likely be in 2 weeks. The pictures will show everything you'll need to know to make this prop. It's that simple, simple, and cheap but great movement on the body and head. Especially the head.

Here's the video of it while I was testing it. The video really doesn't come close to showing the movement it has (cheap camera). http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=87&pos=1

But it wasn't just the prop that made this room, it was also the 16 foot tunnel I had leading up to the chair. I had small, vibrating motors in the floor and on the hand rails. So as you walk up to it, you could feel the tingle in your feet or if you grabbed the hand rails you could also feel it. Then I had 2 of the motors that went off when the chair was activated...that had a stronger tingle feeling on your feet.

These are very small motor that run on a 12v dc wall wart...I took them out of cushions that you put in your car seat to massage your back.

Here's a picture of the motors connected to the hand rail these two motors sent a vibratiion down the rail and the floor. And the hummmmm the motors make is just like the hum of electricity.


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool! I wonder if I can modify this for kids to sit in? That tunnel idea with the vibrating motors is a stroke of genius.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

scareisburg said:


> Let me know if you run across anyone who has built one that people can sit in. I saw a post on here before halloween where someone had vibrating motors from beds and someone suggested using one for an electric chair. I want one that shakes and vibrates not just a chair to sit in.
> 
> Hope the fog timer worked well, mine did. It was a blessing freeing me from pushing the button and stringing more wire......had enough already.


We had one last year and it was the hit of the party. Pieter put a motor in it to make it vibrate and it also lit up and crackled. Unfortunately the fog machine conked out on us so there was no fog. Also didn't have time to put all the fine details on it that we wanted or make the area look more like an execution room. I wanted a big clock and black phone on the wall next to the switch. While the guests were arriving, Pieter was dressed as an escaped convict being chased down by a prison guard. Once most of the guests arrived, they were the 'witnesses' to the execution. 
Then the rest of the evening, they used it to get their pictures taken in lol I don't think there was one guest who didn't sit in it to have a pic taken.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/143176934


MsM


----------

